# Whatcha been cookin’?



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

My wife and I try to share kitchen duties. She still does the majority, simply because she works remote from our home 4 days per week. I like to try new recipes every now and again just to break the routine. I tend to like Asian, and Hispanic dishes, or sometimes more Mediterranean throughout the year, but often go more European and American comfort foods in the fall and winter. This weeks “experiment” was bourbon chicken.


















Anyone else cooking up something “different” this week?


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

If someone wants to try their hand at making bourbon chicken I can say that if you find a recipe that says “Use ‘X’ amount of bourbon, or you can substitute apple juice”. Don’t substitute apple juice. The Bourbon imparts a flavor that apple juice does not even though the alcohol is going to cook out. I used Wild Turkey 101 (higher proof) because I wanted the bourbon flavor to come on through as a welcome part of the sauces flavor.

It was better than bourbon chicken I’ve had from the average stir fry shop, because they aren’t putting bourbon in the bourbon chicken.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I like to eat, but am not a fan of cooking. I do cook, especially when my wife is tired. So, I pull my own share. But, I hate cooking... So, I have nothing fantastic to post. But my wife - wow, cam she cook


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Shipwreck said:


> I like to eat, but am not a fan of cooking


Hah.....that's me!!! 

I do not like to cook- but do when necessary. I do like some Asian type food. Just about any kind of fried rice....and any of those wet dishes with chicken and lots of veggies and egg/spring rolls. Probably my favorite style food.
I was raised on a farm in the south- so we ate lots of veggies and lots of pork.....and boo-koo tomato sandwiches. Corn is the big deal to me- but I HATE corn with sugar in it. So many people do that- and nowdays most corn at the markets is sweet corn. I like plain corn. Whether it is fried, creamed style or on the cob- I like corn. And I like corn bread.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

I have dabbled in “elevated“ forms of inexpensive food products too. Like Ramen and Spam. Not all require a lot of “cooking”










Korean spicy ramen noodles with some sliced leftover smoked sausage, and a soft fried egg. Take some kitchen scissors to a green onion and sprinkle on some sesame seeds and voila.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

More ambitious things like barria tacos take prep, stew time, and can become a half day project. I think they are worth it every once In a while. But yeah, you gotta wanna cook for those.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SSGN_Doc said:


> If someone wants to try their hand at making bourbon chicken I can say that if you find a recipe that says “Use ‘X’ amount of bourbon, or you can substitute apple juice”. Don’t substitute apple juice. The Bourbon imparts a flavor that apple juice does not even though the alcohol is going to cook out. I used Wild Turkey 101 (higher proof) because I wanted the bourbon flavor to come on through as a welcome part of the sauces flavor.
> 
> It was better than bourbon chicken I’ve had from the average stir fry shop, because they aren’t putting bourbon in the bourbon chicken.


I am currently waiting outside the grocery store as my wife is gathering ingredients to make bourbon chicken. Thank you for the great idea! I will do a review of the meal and send a picture of the skillet when it's done.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Tonight is a deer roast with grilled corn on the cob garden green beans and fried taters. I don't eat asian food any more had enough early 70s.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Due to Bidenflation. We're having' some Chef Boyardee with a side order of SpaghettiO's.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Arizona Desertman said:


> Due to Bidenflation. We're having' some Chef Boyardee with a side order of SpaghettiO's.



Spaghetti-O’s were what I had for lunch.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Being a fat man, I love to eat. In order to do so, I have to cook. 
Tonight was chicken alfredo with mushrooms and a garden salad.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Higgy Baby said:


> Hah.....that's me!!!
> 
> I do not like to cook- but do when necessary. I do like some Asian type food. Just about any kind of fried rice....and any of those wet dishes with chicken and lots of veggies and egg/spring rolls. Probably my favorite style food.
> I was raised on a farm in the south- so we ate lots of veggies and lots of pork.....and boo-koo tomato sandwiches. Corn is the big deal to me- but I HATE corn with sugar in it. So many people do that- and nowdays most corn at the markets is sweet corn. I like plain corn. Whether it is fried, creamed style or on the cob- I like corn. And I like corn bread.


Most corn is plenty sweet to start with. Even the "regular" type. 
Being a cornbread junkie, I feel sugar has no real place in it either. Light bread? Yes, a bit is needed to activate the yeast. 
Sugar is a staple and not the devil that modern "wisdom" would have you think. The problem is modern tastes and processed foods. The only processed food product in the house outside some holiday goodies is Spam. We eat that sh!# like candy. Several times a month in soup, breakfast dishes, sandwiches. If you haven't had a fried Spam burger, you just ain't right. I seek out the lower sodium stuff any more. Much more salty, to the point i don't like it, than I remember from childhood.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

I actually smoke some beef ribs this Saturday


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

LostinTexas said:


> Most corn is plenty sweet to start with. Even the "regular" type.
> Being a cornbread junkie, I feel sugar has no real place in it either. Light bread? Yes, a bit is needed to activate the yeast.
> Sugar is a staple and not the devil that modern "wisdom" would have you think. The problem is modern tastes and processed foods. The only processed food product in the house outside some holiday goodies is Spam. We eat that sh!# like candy. Several times a month in soup, breakfast dishes, sandwiches. If you haven't had a fried Spam burger, you just ain't right. I seek out the lower sodium stuff any more. Much more salty, to the point i don't like it, than I remember from childhood.


SPAM

A Hawaiian snack I encountered is Spam Musubi. Kind of a riff on Sushi, but with seasoned rice, Spam fried in a teriyaki-like sauce, and wrapped in nori. I found that a Smokey, Islay Scotch Whisky goes well with it.










I also found the Koreans like to use Spam in their “Army base stew” made with spicy noodles, onion, carrot, sausage slices boiled egg and spam and often topped with slices of cheese.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

We eat it in Ramen Noodles. Lightly browned spam, boiled egg, some frozen broccoli or cauliflower, a little soy or teriyaki sauce. There really is no limit, and since we have a taste for the stuff, it is quite the treat and a very filling and tasty meal.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Chicken Alfredo tonight with a garden salad.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Left over spaghetti with chicken fried steak and broccoli


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Pretty simple meal. Pork chops, golden mushroom soup gravy, rice and Brussels sprouts.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Salisbury steak and mashed potatoes with brown gravy, and a garden salad. Pure comfort food.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

LostinTexas said:


> Salisbury steak and mashed potatoes with brown gravy, and a garden salad. Pure comfort food.


Now Salisbury steak is like a hamburger steak correct do you have a special blend you put in that hamburger it’s one of my favorite meals I


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Javbike said:


> Now Salisbury steak is like a hamburger steak correct do you have a special blend you put in that hamburger it’s one of my favorite meals I


Well, since LostWife is allergic to beef, we use turkey. A little chopped onion, a dash of Worcestershire, and corn meal, or a few bread crumbs but normally don't keep that in the house, is what I use. No recipe, I just put stuff in till I hear both Grandmas whisper, "That'll do".


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

LostinTexas said:


> Well, since LostWife is allergic to beef, we use turkey. A little chopped onion, a dash of Worcestershire, and corn meal, or a few bread crumbs but normally don't keep that in the house, is what I use. No recipe, I just put stuff in till I hear both Grandmas whisper, "That'll do".


Thanks sounds good I will use beef instead of turkey


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Javbike said:


> Thanks sounds good I will use beef instead of turkey


Yea, with the allergy onset it has made a lot of life "sporting". Get a lot of "I don't know" when asking about content in resteraunts. That isn't an answer, go find someone who knows.
She used to make work on a steak that would make any grown man say Wow.😲
She misses it, and it certainly has been an adjustment, Most people don't know the difference when they come over, but that has taken some effort.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

LostinTexas said:


> Yea, with the allergy onset it has made a lot of life "sporting". Get a lot of "I don't know" when asking about content in resteraunts. That isn't an answer, go find someone who knows.
> She used to make work on a steak that would make any grown man say Wow.😲
> She misses it, and it certainly has been an adjustment, Most people don't know the difference when they come over, but that has taken some effort.


I tell you what she sounds like one hella a cook


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

oooOOO Wee! Smells like roux up off in here. We had breakfast a couple hours ago and smelling it I'm starving. Gumbo going together in a couple hours so it can simmer a while.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

LostinTexas said:


> oooOOO Wee! Smells like roux up off in here. We had breakfast a couple hours ago and smelling it I'm starving. Gumbo going together in a couple hours so it can simmer a while.


What time should I be there ? Love me some Gumbo


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

We had a tri tip it was a little fatty so I decided to barbecue on coals and Texas style coals burn some of that fat off it works it made great beef tacos 🌮


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Javbike said:


> What time should I be there ? Love me some Gumbo


It should be done by 4 ish, simmering nicely, probably eat around 5 or 5:30. Just depends on how much we are starving by then. I'll put rice in the cooker somewhere in time to be done in that time frame.
Might make some cornbread to go with it. Oh my.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

LostinTexas said:


> It should be done by 4 ish, simmering nicely, probably eat around 5 or 5:30. Just depends on how much we are starving by then. I'll put rice in the cooker somewhere in time to be done in that time frame.
> Might make some cornbread to go with it. Oh my.
> View attachment 22898


Oh my is correct looks fantastic we are doing fried rice tonight putting in three Chinese sausage to stem in the rice then put everything together oyster sauce soy sauce hot sauce eggs corn peas maybe some of that try tip also should be good for a cold nite


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Going to be Goulash Soup tonight. Beef cubes are soaking in beer and Worcestershire sauce for a couple hours before I start putting it all together. First time I had this was in Germany after working out in the rain all day. Good cold weather soup.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Tonight is chilli night started it this morning


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Here’s how the fried rice turn out


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Looks good!


----------



## guydodge (3 mo ago)

i came to florida 20 years ago but my northerness shows when the smoke starts flyin !!!
















my 30 gallon water tank smoker old schooler 100%


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Soup is just about ready.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Javbike said:


> View attachment 22899
> 
> Here’s how the fried rice turn out





SSGN_Doc said:


> Soup is just about ready.
> View attachment 22903


man that’s looks great I want some


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Patty melts and fries.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry - I was lazy and we got Papa John's tonight


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

LostinTexas said:


> Patty melts and fries.


Now you talking love me some patty melt we usually get them at a local diner here very good they use marble rye.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

We had taco ground beef tacos


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Tomorrow menu is ham sweet potatoes broccoli and dinner rolls


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Tomorrow we will have a spiral cut ham, corn on the cobb, sweet peas, mashed potatoes and crescent rolls.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Ham looks done to me


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Javbike said:


> View attachment 22928
> Ham looks done to me


Mine is still in the oven


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Rotisserie chicken, mashed potatoes, Crack Green Beans (green beans, browns sugar and a few dashes of soy sauce. Pretty good), roasted corn on the cob, gravy, and cranberry sauce. Cherry and mince meat pie.
Not too shabby for a fat guy with a pretty wife. Recon she just married me for the cooking,


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Getting ready to heat the oil for a fried Turkey this year.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

SSGN_Doc said:


> View attachment 22929


All right fried turkey time !!!


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I forgot to take a photo of our table when all the food was out


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Got one of the plate. Turkey, cornbread dressing, potatoes with gravy, dinner rolls and green bean casserole.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

SSGN_Doc said:


> View attachment 22929


Love me some fried turkey. Bought one of those infrared cookers a few years ago, and will likely never fry again. Takes a little longer to cook, but not by a lot, light it and put it in. When done, it can all be cleaned up and put away in about 20 minutes, and that is a 15 minute cool off. No oil to practice frugal caution over. Very good for me with questionable balance at times.
It makes a good bird. Not quite as good as fried, but very good. 
Happy Thanksgiving, y'all.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Chicken and dumplings tonight. 
Not the traditional recipe, but a baked version that is smaller and more manageable for two. Turned out a lot better than we expected. It will be made again, for sure.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

We are having baked butternut squash and I don’t know what else one of those mondays ok figured it out hamburger patty’s on the grill and steak fries


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

Buttermilk biscuits and country ham for supper tonight. It's always a good time for vittles like this.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

crc4 said:


> Buttermilk biscuits and country ham for supper tonight. It's always a good time for vittles like this.
> View attachment 22951


That looks yummy


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> That looks yummy



When people drop by (usually an hour before a meal) the subject of home cooking always comes up. I invite them to eat and ask what they want. Biscuits and milk gravy with either bacon, country sausage, or country ham is the number one requested meal, with homemade blackberry and strawberry jam. If there are three people I'll make about 20 biscuits and they'll be gone. If any are left, they'll fight over who gets to take them home. 

Much of the joy of cooking is watching people enjoy their meal, loosen their belts, and smile in contentment that makes me smile.

The same way that teaching someone to shoot safely, accurately, and with confidence is highly rewarding.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

crc4 said:


> When people drop by (usually an hour before a meal) the subject of home cooking always comes up. I invite them to eat and ask what they want. Biscuits and milk gravy with either bacon, country sausage, or country ham is the number one requested meal, with homemade blackberry and strawberry jam. If there are three people I'll make about 20 biscuits and they'll be gone. If any are left, they'll fight over who gets to take them home.
> 
> Much of the joy of cooking is watching people enjoy their meal, loosen their belts, and smile in contentment that makes me smile.
> 
> The same way that teaching someone to shoot safely, accurately, and with confidence is highly rewarding.


Now that’s a biscuit wow makes me hungry


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Ok. Not exactly cooking but…

first heavy, sticking snow of winter, and knowing I’ll be shoveling my way out tomorrow morning. Having a warm, relaxing cup o’ Irish coffee.


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

SSGN_Doc said:


> Ok. Not exactly cooking but…
> 
> first heavy, sticking snow of winter, and knowing I’ll be shoveling my way out tomorrow morning. Having a warm, relaxing cup o’ Irish coffee.
> View attachment 22954


That's a great idea. Though I'm not a drinker, I do have a bottle of old brandy around and some hot chocolate and with a couple of glugs of brandy in it would warm me up. We're having a real frog strangler here tonight and the dogs still wanted to go out in it. We're all soaked so a taste of internal warmth is in the making. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

This food probably takes a Southerner to appreciate this as I just made and we ate a little over a pound of fried chicken gizzards. To those who like them, I can assure you these were spectacular!


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

crc4 said:


> This food probably takes a Southerner to appreciate this as I just made and we ate a little over a pound of fried chicken gizzards. To those who like them, I can assure you these were spectacular!
> View attachment 22990


I think I will pass on it but they look super delicious I probably would try one and maybe love them lots of hot sauce for sure


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

Javbike said:


> I think I will pass on it but they look super delicious I probably would try one and maybe love them lots of hot sauce for sure


I mix Duke's mayo with some Frank's Hot Sauce for dipping. So we're thinking in the same vein.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Question guys what’s the best way to cook a rack of lamb


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry - just frozen, breaded shrimp and vegetables last night


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Been baking Christmas cookies with my Grand daughter Willow.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Teriyaki chops, baked potato, garden salad. Good eats.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

tony pasley said:


> Been baking Christmas cookies with my Grand daughter Willow.


Helped LostWife with fudge and candy she calls "spiders", then baked 7 dozen chocolate chips. All marked for care packages for the neighbors and mail lady.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Javbike said:


> Question guys what’s the best way to cook a rack of lamb


Sorry, can't help. Never been a fan, and it is hard to stay within smelling distance of the stuff.
Good Luck.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

More Christmas cookies with Willow


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Filet mignon bacon wrap


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Sloppy Jo's. Not the stuff out of the can, I had forgotten how bad the indigestion from that is. Was reminded about a week ago, very harshly. Bell peppers tear me up. We like my recipe better anyway, and hadn't had it in long enough that we forgot how much we like it.
SW salsa type salad/dip. (black beans, corn, Rotel, green onion, cilantro, and a couple other things) Very good and most satisfying. 

Made the last batch of cookies, fudge and LostWife made "spiders". Care packages assembled and ready for the week.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Burgers with fried potatoes and onions.
Mince meat pie and coffee for dessert.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

LostinTexas said:


> Sloppy Jo's. Not the stuff out of the can, I had forgotten how bad the indigestion from that is. Was reminded about a week ago, very harshly. Bell peppers tear me up. We like my recipe better anyway, and hadn't had it in long enough that we forgot how much we like it.
> SW salsa type salad/dip. (black beans, corn, Rotel, green onion, cilantro, and a couple other things) Very good and most satisfying.
> 
> Made the last batch of cookies, fudge and LostWife made "spiders". Care packages assembled and ready for the week.


My favorite is a home made sloppy Joe nothing better


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Don’t have pictures. But my daughter spent pretty much all day yesterday, baking. She made fudge, Chrismas brittle (chocolate and M&M covered toffee), chocolate chip cookies and molasses cookies. House smelled amazing when I got home from work.


----------



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

SSGN_Doc said:


> Don’t have pictures. But my daughter spent pretty much all day yesterday, baking. She made fudge, Chrismas brittle (chocolate and M&M covered toffee), chocolate chip cookies and molasses cookies. House smelled amazing when I got home from work.


You're a lucky man. And probably a little bit bigger today!


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

crc4 said:


> You're a lucky man. And probably a little bit bigger today!


Guilty on both counts.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

SSGN_Doc said:


> Don’t have pictures. But my daughter spent pretty much all day yesterday, baking. She made fudge, Chrismas brittle (chocolate and M&M covered toffee), chocolate chip cookies and molasses cookies. House smelled amazing when I got home from work.


Leaves them with good memories and something to pass on the the next children.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Dinner with my wife and our son and his wife good times


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Snow crab and a baked potato for Christmas dinner. Really hit the spot and made something special for LostWife.

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## rustyaa55 (2 mo ago)

Spent Christmas Day with my Cousin in his cabin by the river. CATFISH, CORNBREAD & COLLARD GREENS. Now, that tastes like Christmas in Virginia!


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Chicken and dumplings for supper last night.


----------



## rustyaa55 (2 mo ago)

LostinTexas said:


> Chicken and dumplings for supper last night.


Years ago on DEAR ABBEY or ANNE LANDERS all of America discovered every other American had the exact same SECRET ingredient in their family recipe. Many were under strict oath of silence. BISQUICK


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

rustyaa55 said:


> Years ago on DEAR ABBEY or ANNE LANDERS all of America discovered every other American had the exact same SECRET ingredient in their family recipe. Many were under strict oath of silence. BISQUICK


Mine is a baked dish. I was skeptical of it at first, but darn if it ain't just plain good. Easy enough to make too. Just the two of us and the dish makes enough for three meals easily, four if you have something to go with it or you aren't like me and have eating for a hobby.


----------



## rustyaa55 (2 mo ago)

LostinTexas said:


> Mine is a baked dish. I was skeptical of it at first, but darn if it ain't just plain good. Easy enough to make too. Just the two of us and the dish makes enough for three meals easily, four if you have something to go with it or you aren't like me and have eating for a hobby.


 OK, intrigued now. Can you share recipe with us? Or is it a family secret? BTW - i buy turkey drumsticks on sale and keep freezer well stocked for mine. Please don't let anyone know.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

rustyaa55 said:


> OK, intrigued now. Can you share recipe with us? Or is it a family secret? BTW - i buy turkey drumsticks on sale and keep freezer well stocked for mine. Please don't let anyone know.


I'll dig it out of the box and post it.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

rustyaa55 said:


> OK, intrigued now. Can you share recipe with us? Or is it a family secret? BTW - i buy turkey drumsticks on sale and keep freezer well stocked for mine. Please don't let anyone know.


Here ya go. Enjoy, and Cream of Mushroom works very well in this too if you have a hard time finding Cream of Chicken.
Cover the bo0ttom of the pan with a nice moderately tight layer, I use a large or couple of medium breasts, boiled in broth/water, and shred.


----------

